# New England Patriots game channel 8/11/11



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone know what channel the New England Patriots are on tonight....now that it's almost over. Verizon tv has it on WNAC, but I can't find it on Directv.


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

It was on Channel 4, WBZ in Boston.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Replays on NFL Network.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"coldsteel" said:


> Replays on NFL Network.


+1. But they usually do the replays at a random time so the DVR is my best friend


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, it shows up in the DIRECTV TVApp as "TBD."


----------



## jwktiger05 (Aug 1, 2011)

a good reference for such things is the506 though they are going through a site overhaul right now


----------



## friosmty (Sep 1, 2011)

wnbc


----------

